# Prediction



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What do you reckon the score will be in your first match versus the Washington Wizards?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

108-82

Washington wins


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

87 - 71 Washington wins


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 108-82
> 
> Washington wins


I agree.

I think Okafor will struggle in the first game and won't even score in double digits. I may be wrong.

Anyway... Why did he go to Athens? He could be staying here to work out and practice, there all he does is warm the pine. :upset:


----------



## JoshSmith42 (Aug 16, 2004)

Are y'all really Bobcat fans? Man predict the best


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

100-95 Bobcats!!!


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

101-72 Wizards. Welcome BETcats.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

89 - 88 bobcats win... the young guys are gonna come out hypo in the frst game, they will probably end up losing but this is what ill predict lol


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

112 bobcats- 80 Wizards:laugh: 

really
92Wizards- 84 Bobcats


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

Don't forget that both the Raptors AND the Grizzlies won their first games, despite having horrible teams. Washington is a pretty good team for them to be playing first.

Nevertheless, 96-81 Wizards.

And if you lke predicting scores, click the link in my sig.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JoshSmith42</b>!
> Are y'all really Bobcat fans? Man predict the best


I did at least, there not gonna be winning alot of games this year.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Who do you reckon will score the first points


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Washington doesn't drop over a 100 on them, with that offense and team of theres', they are not going to be as good as I anticipated.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

101 - 85 Wizards win...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoshSmith42</b>!
> Are y'all really Bobcat fans? Man predict the best


fans can be realistic. if you expect to make the playoffs or win many games at all as an expansion team, you're probably not being too realistic.


----------

